# When the dust settles - If nobody wins...



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

When the last shots have been fired, and the last flames extinguished, could we find ourselves in a country where anarchy reigns and there is no clear victor?
Of all the potential outcomes listed so far, this one gives me the most pause.
I will die before I allow socialist/Marxist entities to rule, because I will CERTAINLY be killed if ever under the authority of such evil.
I can try to find a way to cope with a new country taking over, though I will likely find myself joining a rebel sect and constantly working to overthrow it.
And I can certainly accept being troubled with the burdens of too much freedom, if patriots come out on top.

But what if there is chaotic anarchy in our streets and no clear authority to look to in order to restore order and safety?
We will be on our own. Local governments will be the only things with any real authority over you, and that will change at random intervals until some group gets enough power to keep it. You may not have a local PD to call for help. Communications could be down for months or years, and food supplies could be completely upended, as rivaling factions seek to choke out their nearby competition.

It would be a criminal's paradise. There would be near-zero rule of law. The loss of life would be tremendous from both the criminal and the innocent as all disputes and acts of crime would result in execution of the perpetrator or the victim in to avoid retaliation. *IF* you have food, water, shelter, and any means to protect them, you'll be "wealthy". You'll be targeted. You'll need to band together with others close by to fortify and protect what's yours, and to rely on the skills and abilities of those around you to survive, just as they will need to rely on you.

Think pioneer days, folks. Small towns, or even divisions of larger cities, all competing for resources, all worried the others could attack, all equally fearing the roving bands of "savages" that come in the night and fill the sky with fire and war cries.

How can we come back together? How can we coordinate for a more solid future? How to we prevent the wolves outside our borders from moving in? Will the border states accept the burden of protection? Will there even *BE* a border anymore?

I think this describes the "Balkanization" that some members here foresee.
Is that the fate America could be destined to endure? Is there any coming back after this division takes hold? Will there be enough traditionalists left who'd want to reform The Union?

We'll probably be fine down here in The Great Republic of Texas.
Good luck to the rest of you!
You'll need it.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, I have been one of those describing Balkanization. I think it’s a possibility if not in the near future then the foreseeable future. I hope and pray I am wrong though. 

Yes, it would be as you describe for awhile until some type of authority can assert itself. What happened in the Balkan’s is a good example. I’d see the country split with Texas taking the lead in forming a new country (or so I hope). Basically the blue states joining together either as one or as some group of entities that would be affiliated. The red states would basically do the same. And there we would have it. 

It would be years, maybe a decade, of upheaval and chaos. 

I think or hope the one thing that would happen is that both groups would tell outsiders to stay out or face the wrath of the combined groups. That is a great unknown as I do see CA inviting china and Mexico narco’s trying to grab Texas/NM/Colorado. 

Lock and load....and stock up.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Yes, I have been one of those describing Balkanization. I think it's a possibility if not in the near future then the foreseeable future. I hope and pray I am wrong though.
> 
> Yes, it would be as you describe for awhile until some type of authority can assert itself. What happened in the Balkan's is a good example. I'd see the country split with Texas taking the lead in forming a new country (or so I hope). Basically the blue states joining together either as one or as some group of entities that would be affiliated. The red states would basically do the same. And there we would have it.
> 
> ...


Actually I see the west coast being the first to secede. It will start with Newsom, closely followed by WA, OR then NY. It wouldn't surprise me though if CA and NY both do it at the same time. That would happen either just before or just after they invite the UN peacekeepers in.


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

The USA will not become Balkanized for long. In such a weakened state Chine and/or Russia will invade. Who do you think is driving the Antifa movement and for what?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

K7JLJ said:


> The USA will not become Balkanized for long. In such a weakened state Chine and/or Russia will invade. Who do you think is driving the Antifa movement and for what?


Good point. They are receiving financial and logistical support from someone one.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

K7JLJ said:


> The USA will not become Balkanized for long. In such a weakened state Chine and/or Russia will invade. Who do you think is driving the Antifa movement and for what?


I guess that's the wild card. Yeah California would leave first.

It if they invited anyon country to help or the UN it would literally the war of wars.

Too many moving parts to speculate accurately but I damn well guarantee that some one has games this.

I hope and pray we are all worried about nothing and this will not happen.

But just in case... lock, load and stock.


----------

